# [miniordenador]regalo de bancaja(abierto)

## verso

Pues eso que me he enterado que Bancaja regala un mini-ordenador si se pone un dinero a plazo fijo.

http://bancaja.es/CAS/promociones/bancaja_promo_ordenador/bancaja_promo_ordenador.aspx?trends=true

Quisiera saber que compatibilidad tiene este aparatito con gentoo. Por la red ya he visto alguno que le ha colocado el UBUNTU.

¿Es problema el no tener CD/DVD?

Me imagino que habría que instalarlo con el usb.

----------

## esteban_conde

pues no se pero 90x5,4=486 eso es lo que te dejan de pagar, no creo que el chisme valga tanto.

----------

## verso

Bueno eso es como te lo valoran pero me estraña que te den un 5,4% en cualquier banco por poner 6000 euros, ademas creo que a ese dinero le tendrías que restar el 18% de los intereses que se queda hacienda.

No obstante yo no me meto en si es buena oferta o no, está claro que cuando este banco hace eso es porque le sale rentable, Yo lo que quiero saber es si este ordenador vale la pena, sin cd ni dvd, y su compatibilidad con linux, ya que tal vez haya gente que prefiera este tipo de promociones como son cacerolas, sartenes, y ahora ordenadores en el mismo momento de meter el dinero en el banco, que no gastarse el dinero ahora de unos intereses que te darán dentro de 12 ó 18 meses.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno eso es como te lo valoran pero me estraña que te den un 5,4% en cualquier banco por poner 6000 euros, ademas creo que a ese dinero le tendrías que restar el 18% de los intereses que se queda hacienda. 

 

Si es como otras promociones en especie del 18% no te libra ni la paz ni la caridad, en cuanto a que cualquier banco no te de el 5,4% es lo de menos puedes cojer tus reditos en dinero mensualmente y comprar tu portatil donde quieras, claro que las particularidades de cada uno las conoce cada uno.

En cuanto al chino no puedo decirte nada, ni siquiera lo he visto, claro que se ven portatiles cada dia mas baratos por eso te decia que para un micro como el que lleva me parecia caro.

----------

## verso

 *verso wrote:*   

> Pues eso que me he enterado que Bancaja regala un mini-ordenador si se pone un dinero a plazo fijo.
> 
> http://bancaja.es/CAS/promociones/bancaja_promo_ordenador/bancaja_promo_ordenador.aspx?trends=true
> 
> Quisiera saber que compatibilidad tiene este aparatito con gentoo. Por la red ya he visto alguno que le ha colocado el UBUNTU.
> ...

 

----------

## pcmaster

6000 euros a 18 meses, con que os den un 5% (que ahora hay quien los da) son 450 euros de intereses. Y esos miniportátiles rondan los 400 euros...

----------

## Smegma

Me uno a todos esos que dicen que no merece la pena, si realmente quieres ese ordenador, coge tu dinero y ve a la tienda, con lo que te sobra, lo metes en una cuenta de ahorros (vease cuenta naranja de ing o cuenta azul de ibanesto, ambas un 6% TAE).

si quieres más detalles, lee un poco:

http://www.blogahorro.com/2008/09/17/portatil-regalo-bancaja/

----------

## el_Salmon

Aparte de lo que dicen: *Quote:*   

> Valoración: ¿Sale rentable?
> 
> 9.000 euros durante 12 meses al 5,40% TAE producen 486 euros en intereses, y es por tanto sobre esa base lo que tributa el rendimiento en especie. El portátil por contra, cuesta 399 euros en tiendas, sin embargo no tendremos disponibilidad de él desde el primer día.
> 
> Yo propongo otra opción: comprar el portátil y con los restantes 8.600 euros invertirlos en un depósito. Al 5% TAE nos daría 430 euros, con retención… 352,6  euros, casi el precio del portátil que hemos comprado desde el primer día y además, sin deber nada más a hacienda.

 

En un cacharro tan limitado de CPU, que vas a llevar encima casi todo el rato no parece muy recomendable meter Gentoo (salvo que uses distcc).

----------

## ensarman

mmm... si es un CPU pequeño mejor metele debian o ubuntu, compilar esn una PC asi te va a demorar una vida entera

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Bueno..... dejando aparte el hecho de que es una "tomadura de pelo"  todos los regalitos de los bancos (lease pago en especias)..... te quedan un para de opciones no nombradas... dando por hecho que es muy pesado compilar gentoo en este portatil.

1º Sabayon 3.5 (basada en Gentoo) y lo puedes instalar desde el DVD casi Todo 

2º Arch-Linux (creo que esta seria mi opcion) muy parecida a gentoo en filosofia pero con paquetes binarios optimizados para i686

----------

## sefirotsama

No he probado Arch, pero sabayon va muy bien, y cuando te canses de usar precompilados puedes usar portage para compilar (sin marcha atrás para regresar a los precompilados).

En sabayon no solo te ofrecen paquetes precompilados, también te ofrecen configuraciones que funcionan realmente bien, parches concretos para cosillas que no van muy finas y otros detallitos realmente buenos.

No puedes configurar las USE (a menos que compiles con portage) pero en todo el resto es como gentoo que puedes tocar cada parte de la configuración y decidir en cada milímetro del sistema que quieres hacer.

Realmente lo recomiendo para portatiles y otros sistemas que no se quiera compilar. Además, funciona mucho mejor que cualquier ubuntu.

----------

